

LIFX Wi-Fi enabled iPhone controlled LED light bulb arrives on Kickstarter - lambersley
http://m.imore.com/lifx-wi-fi-enabled-iphone-controlled-led-light-bulb-arrives-kickstarter

======
itswitch
How about changing the link to the Kickstarter project itself?

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/limemouse/lifx-the-
light...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/limemouse/lifx-the-light-bulb-
reinvented)

------
pella
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4528211>

